# My NEW and Improved Cruze LS!!! [PIC HEAVY!!!!]



## Kantamanto1 (Oct 12, 2012)

hey all, fairly new member, been on the forum looking around decided to finally make an account, this is my new and improved cruze here are the list of current mods 

upgraded wheels (from hubs, to polished eco, for lighter wheels and classy look)
5% window tint
LED tails
Rear diffuser
LED Headlights
Auto Window opener & Closer (makes all 4 windows go down or up with a press of a button on key fob)
LED headlights are my fav! there super bright, kind of reminds me of the BMW 7 Series halo brightness, looks sexy at night and very noticeable during sunlight! all these parts are from Korea, i live in the United states, so only sucky part was nothing was plug and play lol, but everything works. i get asked all the time what trim cruze this is, being im the only one in my city with one that looks like this, any suggestions on what i should do next? comments? i would love to do something about those ugly rear drum breaks!! also looking to vinly wrap my roof with glassy black and i want to put a system in. final project will be a aftermarket NAV. 

share with me some of your feedback looking foward to hearing from you all and thanks for coming to my thread!!:eusa_clap:


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice! I like the headlights and diffuser. Welcome to CruzeTalk by the way!


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Nice build so far. I have the same lights and I do agree they look sick from the rear-view. When you get to the task of changing your Nav, please document the process.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome to Cruzetalk Katamanto! 

Nice LS! Good to see others making their LS's really nice. Those U-Shape headlights you both have are REAL nice.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow, that's a lot work done! If any asks, steal the trim level from Cadillac and call it a Cruze Platinum edition.


----------



## jordanfavors (Jun 13, 2013)

Love that cruze! Do you mind me asking where you purchase the rear diffuser? Also how hard was it to install?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice job you've done so far keep it up and welcome to the forums!


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Very good mods and clean ride, can you tell where did you get your rear diffuser from?


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so torn between these headlights and the set Jnoobs has. Looks great!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Thats the heads I like. Just waiting for the plug and play N. American ones. That diffuser is sharp too, would get that too but have an RS.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very cool! A Cruze LS with Eco rims! I love it! Great job! Nice job on all the other modifications as well!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow man I love it all! The heads are sick but I love the diffuser and the tails are fantastic. Ill be the next to ask about the diffuser and install, info?


----------



## Kantamanto1 (Oct 12, 2012)

RoadRage said:


> Nice build so far. I have the same lights and I do agree they look sick from the rear-view. When you get to the task of changing your Nav, please document the process.


will do, i promise, thanks man!


----------



## Kantamanto1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Rauen said:


> Wow man I love it all! The heads are sick but I love the diffuser and the tails are fantastic. Ill be the next to ask about the diffuser and install, info?


haha thanks man, and sure, to all wondering about the diffuser, that was actually the first mod, i purchased and the ONLY mod i did myself lol, its super easy! it comes from Korea, i live in the USA took no more than 3 days to arrive! i paid $150 for it, its very strong and wont melt or fade, very good quality material, it comes with screws all you do is take a power drill and screw into your bumper. for all those who are nervous about screwing into the bumper, DON'T BE you cannot see any of the holes and it wont hurt anything, they are very very small. 

i just had my brother hold the diffuser on my rear bumper while i screwed in the pre-cut holes. it was literally as simple as that took no longer than 5 mins.  here is the link for the diffuser i bought 

Chevy Holden Cruze 2009 2011 Rear Dual Diffuser Black Free Shipping | eBay 

its FREE EXPEDITED SHIPPING! so i took advantage of that asap  good luck everyone!


----------



## EROracing (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks awesome man! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks good like the new eyes


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice work fellow LSer

Can you see the tailpipe at all unless you are looking under and up a bit on the rear bumper?
Does it stick out enough where someone might dent or break it while feel parking?

I like it alot, but I'm torn as to if I would be like putting a dress on a stick.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I will just write that you have done a bang up job so far and . Welcome to the cruze talk be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and best wishes with the rest of your Mods .



Those wheels look spectacular ..... ,,,..,,,


----------



## Kantamanto1 (Oct 12, 2012)

inssane said:


> Nice work fellow LSer
> 
> Can you see the tailpipe at all unless you are looking under and up a bit on the rear bumper?
> Does it stick out enough where someone might dent or break it while feel parking?
> ...


nope!!!  dude they did an amazing job creating this diffuser! the only way you can see my actual tail pipe is if your laying under my car and looking for it lol, no matter how far you stand back or try and see it, you cannot its completely hidden, they truly did an amazing job on this one its a must buy! and nope no one can hit it, its placed very low, like excaust should be, no one parking or anything like that can or will hit it.  best of luck!


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

Love the headlights. Could you provide the link as to where you got them.


----------

